# Radar Detector



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody ever find a way to fix a sticking On/Off button on an Escort Solo?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Only thing i know is open it up, clean the buttons........


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's clean. Didn't know if there was such a thing as a lubrication for plastic.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You could use a file on it


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe look into a 'dry type' silicone spray?? I've used it on a number of work surfaces and tools.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea. I thought of powdered graphite, but if I used it, my fingers would turn black every time I pushed the button.


----------

